# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Mrekullitë e Jezusit

## toni77_toni

*Mrekullitë e Jezusit!*



*Këtu do përshkruajmë të gjitha mrëkullitë ë Jezuesit gjate veprimtarise te tij publike (sipas Beslidhjes së Re).  Jëzusi bëri shume mrekulli. Çdo gje që bëri Jezusi ishte e pasuruar me hir dhe me dije në sherbim të popullit, kështu që njerëzit thoshin të mrekulluar "gjithcka e bëri mire" (Mt 7, 37). 

Mrekullitë janë ngjarje të jashtezakonshme, të cilat besimtarët i kuptojnë porsi shenjë veprimtarie të persosur hyjnore. Kur është fjala për mrekulli "qellimi" primar nuk është te tregohet fuqia e Hyjit, por qe Hyji deshiron t'i shpetojë të gjithe njerëzit. Mrekullitë janë shenja te kesaj natyre.

Mrekullia nuk është ngjarje për vete, me qellim në vete dhe për vete, por është pjesë e planit shperblyes të Hyjit. Prandaj mrekullite hyjnë në planin shperblyes të Hyjit dhe i sherbejnë zbulimit dhe zbatimit te ketij plani.

Me mrekulli bëhet e ditur se me Jezusin dhe veprat e tij, arriti Mbretëria e Hyjit, por edhe shihet se çfare natyre ka Mbreteria Hyjnore. Aty ku arriti dhe vuri themelet Mbreteria Hyjnore, njeriu u shëndosh ne terësi (në trup dhe në shpirt). 

Autori i çdo mrekulli është Hyji. Hyji bën mrekulli nepër te derguarin e tij, Birin e tij Jezu Krishtin. Mrekullia është fjale zbulese e Hyjit, vetëm se është shfaqur në vepër.

Predikimi i Lajmit të Mirë ose te Gezuar (i Mbreterisë së Hyjit), shkon së bashku me mrekullitë: "Dhe i ra kryq e terthor Galilese duke predikuar nepër sinagogat e tyre dhe duke debuar djajte" (Mk 1, 39).

Mrekullitë janë të pandara me personin e Jezusit Mesi, Shelbues, Dergues i Hyjit. Mrekullitë që bëri Jezusi janë fakte se Ati e dergoi (Gjn 10, 36). Mrekullitë janë udhë deri te feja në Jezusin, porsi Bir i Hyjit (Gjn 10, 31), si psh. sherimi i te paralizuarit tregon se Jezusi ka pushtet te falë mekatet (Mt 9, 6); kur ecen mbi ujë, tregohet se është Biri i Hyjit (Mt 14, 33). Në pyetje të kundërshtareve që t'iu tregoi haptaz a është ai Mesia, Jezusi ju thotë: "Veprat që unë i bëj neë  ëmër të Atit tim, bëjnë dëshmi për mua!" (Gjn 10, 24-29). 

Jezusi fuqinë hyjnore të tij, në asnjë vend nuk e shfaq pa nevojë. Kështu që as nuk bën mrekulli aty ku nuk është e nevojshme ose nuk kerkohet. Mrekullitë tregojnë dhe thirrin. Për të ndodhur mrekullia, është e nevojshme feja e atijë që kerkon ndihmen - mrekullinë e Tij.*




*Mrekullitë për Sinoptiket!*

*Misteri i veprimit te Jezusit është i drejtuar drejt zbatimit te Mbretërisë së Hyjit në njerëz. 

Që nga mekati i parë, djalli kishte pushtet mbi natyrën e njeriut dhe njeriun në terësi. Per sinoptiket, Jezusi a priori me mrekulli lufton kunder djallit (Mt 3, 22-27). Per Sinoptiket, ardhja e Mbreterisë së Hyjit është fitim mbi djallin (Mt 12, 28 ).

Jezusi del fitimtar mbi djallin, kur i sheron të semurët (Lk 13, 32). Semundja trupore dhe shpirterore është kuptuar si pjesë e pushtetit të djallit mbi njerez. 
Me ngjallje të të vdekurve dhe më ndalje të katastrofave natyrore, Jezusi tregon fuqinë e Hyjit mbi djallin.

Per sinoptiket, mrekullitë janë mjete për rivendosje te Mbreterisë së Hyjit. Me mrekulli sinoptiket deshirojnë të thonë se Jezusi e shpetoi njeriun, boten nga duart e djallit. Per ta nuk kishin vetem kete domethenie, por tregonin edhe mrekulli zbaton profetizimet (Mt 11, 4-6; Iz 61, 1-3, Mk 6, 31-44; Ez 34, 11).*




*Mrekullitë për Gjonin!*

*Per autorin e Ungjilit te katert, mrekullitë jane dicka tjeter. Jezusi në ketë ungjill thirret në vepra te tij (Gjn 5, 36). Me ketë do të thotë se mrekullitë jane pjese e pushtetit qe Hyji i dha Jezusit (Gjn 5, 17; 14, 10) dhe vazhdimi i veprës Hyjnore.

Perderisa Sinoptiket, simbolika e mrekullive është sekondare, per shkrimtarin e Ungjillit te katerte ishte primare. Per në mrekullitë paraqesin te verteten shpirterore. Mrekullia ku Jezusi te vdekurve iu kthen jetën (Gjn 4, 50) është simbol i jetës në shpirt (Gjn 5, 21-24). 

Falja e mëkateve është simbol i persosmërisë së Jezusit në dashuri dhe falje. Derisa ndalja e katastrofave natyrore, jane simbole te Hyjnisë së Jezusit.* 


_Në Beselidhjen e Re kemi shumë mrekulli që bëri Jezusi. Ne Ungjij takojme tre lloj mrekullish:_ 

*1) Mrekullitë e sherimeve dhe të dëbimeve te djajeve 
2) Mrekullitë mbi natyren 
3) Mrekullitë e kthimit të jetës së të vdekurëve* 


*Jezusi bëri më shumë mrekulli sesa gjejmë të shkruara në Ungjij, por autorët e librave te shenjtë përshkruan ato mrekulli të cilat menduan se i perkasin temës dhe lexuesve.* 

*Jezusi ishte Hyj ne fjale dhe vepra.*



*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shërbimi i shërbëtorit të centurionit* 
(Mt 8, 5-13) 


*Kur Jezusi hyri në Kafarnaum, iu paraqit një centurion dhe iu lut:  Zotëri, shërbëtori im është i shtrirë në shtëpi i paralizuar dhe po vuan shumë.  Jezusi i tha:  Do të vij dhe do ta shëroj. Por centurioni iu përgjigj:  O Zot, unë nuk jam i denjë të hysh nën pullazin tim, por vetëm jep urdhër e shërbëtori im do të shërohet. Sepse, edhe unë që nuk jam tjetër, veçse një njeri i nënshtruar, kam nën urdhrin tim ushtarë dhe unë i them njërit: Shko! dhe ai shkon e një tjetri: Eja! dhe ai vjen, e shërbëtorit tim: Bëje këtë! dhe ai e bën  Jezusi, kur e dëgjoi, u mrekullua dhe u tha atyre që po i shkonin pas:  Për të vërtetë po ju them: ende nuk e gjeta te asnjë njeri tjetër në Izrael një fe kaq të madhe! Prandaj po ju them: shumë do të vijnë nga Lindja e nga Perëndimi e do të ulen në tryezë me Abrahamin, Izakun e Jakobin në Mbretërinë e qiellit, ndërsa bijtë e Mbretërisë do të hidhen jashtë në errësirë, ku do të jetë vaj e kërcëllim dhëmbësh.  Atëherë i tha centurionit: Shko e le të bëhet ashtu siç besove!  Dhe shërbëtori i tij u shërua po në atë orë.


toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shërimi i të gërbulurit* 
(Mt 8, 1-4) 


*Kur Jezusi zbriti nga mali, iu vu pas një turmë e madhe populli. Dhe ja, një i gërbulur iu afrua, ra përmbys para tij e i tha: O Zot, nëse ti do, mund të më shërosh. 
Atëherë Jezusi e shtriu dorën, e preku dhe i tha: Dua, shërohu! Dhe përnjëherë u shërua gërbula e tij. Jezusi i tha: Ruaju se i tregon kujt! Por shko, paraqitu te prifti e kushtoje flinë që ka urdhëruar Moisiu, tu vlejë atyre për dëshmi.*




*Debimi i djallit ne nje njeri nga Gadara* 
(Mt 8, 28-34) 


*Sapo kaloi në bregun tjetër në krahinën e gadarenëve, dy të djallosur që dolën nga varret, i erdhën para. Ishin aq të rrezikshëm, sa që askush sguxonte të kalonte asaj rruge. Dhe ja, bërtitën: 
Çka do prej nesh, o Biri i Hyjit? A erdhe këtu të na mundosh para kohës? 
Jo larg tyre kulloste një tufë e madhe derrash. Shpirtrat e këqij iu lutën Jezusit: 
Meqë po na dëbon, na ço në tufën e derrave! 
Ai u tha: Shkoni! 
Ata dolën e hynë në derra. Dhe ja, mbarë tufa u lëshua me turr e prej greminës ra në det dhe u mbyt në ujë. Barinjtë ikën, e si mbërritën në qytet, treguan gjithçka, veçanërisht për të djallosurit. Dhe ja, mbarë qyteti i doli para Jezusit. Kur e panë, iu lutën të largohej prej krahinës së tyre.*

vazhdon-->



*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sh&#235;rimi i t&#235; paralizuarit* 
(Mt 9, 1-7) 

*Jezusi hipi n&#235; bark&#235;, kaloi n&#235; an&#235;n tjet&#235;r dhe shkoi n&#235; qytetin e vet. Dhe ja, ia soll&#235;n para nj&#235; t&#235; paralizuar, t&#235; shtrir&#235; n&#235; vig. Jezusi, kur e pa fen&#235; e tyre, i tha t&#235; paralizuarit: “Guxim, biro! T&#235; jan&#235; falur m&#235;katet!” 

Dhe ja, disa prej skrib&#235;ve menduan me vete: 

“Ky po blasfemon!” 

Jezusi, duke i ditur mendimet e tyre, tha: 

“Pse mendoni keq n&#235; zemrat tuaja? &#199;ka &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; leht&#235; t&#235; thuhet: ‘T&#235; jan&#235; falur m&#235;katet’ apo t&#235; thuhet: ‘Ngrihu e ec!?’ ‘Por q&#235; ta dini se Biri i njeriut ka pushtet t&#235; fal&#235; m&#235;katet mbi tok&#235;  i tha at&#235;her&#235; t&#235; paralizuarit  &#199;ohu n&#235; k&#235;mb&#235;, merre vigun t&#235;nd dhe shko n&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235; t&#235;nde!” 

I paralizuari u ngrit e shkoi n&#235; sht&#235;pi t&#235; vet. 

Kur pa turma, e kapi frika e i dha lavd Hyjit q&#235; u dha njer&#235;zve pushtet kaq t&#235; madh.*


*toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sherimi i vjehrres se Pjetrit!* 
(Mt 8, 14-15) 


*Kur Jezusi shkoi në shtëpinë e Pjetrit, pa vjehrrën e Pjetrit të shtrirë me ethe. Jezusi ia preku dorën, atë e lëshuan ethet, dhe ajo u ngrit dhe nisi t`u shërbejë.*


*Stuhia e fashitur!* 
(Mt 8, 23-27) 


*Si hyri në barkë, pas tij u nisën edhe nxënësit e tij. Dhe ja, në det u çua një stuhi e madhe aq sa valët po e mbulonin barkën; e ai flinte. 

Atëherë nxënësit iu afruan, e zgjuan dhe i thanë: 

Ndore tënde, o Zot, se u mbytëm! 

Pse po frikësoheni, o fepakët? ‑ u tha dhe atëherë u ngrit, u urdhëroi erërave dhe detit e u bë qetësi e madhe. Njerëzit të habitur thoshin: Kush është ky që po i nënshtrohen erërat dhe deti?


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezusi shëron të shtunën një grua të kërrusur!*
(Lk 13, 11-13) 


*Dhe, ja, një grua që kishte tash tetëmbëdhjetë vjet në trup djallin ‑ shkaktarin e sëmundjes: ishte e kërrusur dhe smund të drejtohej drejt assesi. Kur Jezusi e pa, e thirri afër vetes dhe i tha: 

"Fisnike, ja, u shërove prej sëmundjes sate!" 
I vuri duart mbi të, ajo përnjëherë u drejtua dhe zuri të lavdërojë Hyjin.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezusi ushqen pesë mijë vetë!* 
 (Mt 14, 15-21) 


*Në mbrëmje iu afruan nxënësit e thanë: 

"Vendi është i shkretë dhe u bë vonë; lëri njerëzit të shkojnë në fshatra e të blejnë ushqim." 

Jezusi u përgjigj:  "Nuk është nevoja të shkojnë: jepuni ju të hanë!" 

Ata iu përgjigjën: "Skemi këtu veçse pesë bukë e dy peshq." 

Jezusi vijoi:  "Mi sillni këtu!" 

Pastaj i dha urdhër popullit të ulet në bar. 

I mori pesë bukët e dy peshqit, i çoi sytë kah qielli, i bekoi, i ndau dhe ua dha nxënësve, kurse nxënësit turmës. 

Të gjithë hëngrën e u nginë. I mblodhën tepricat: dymbëdhjetë shporta plot me copa. E ata që hëngrën, pa i numëruar gratë e fëmijët, ishin rreth pesë mijë meshkuj. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Jezusi shëron të verbërin e lindur i verbër* 
(Gjn 9, 6-7) 

*Si tha kështu, pështyu në dhe, bëri baltë me pështymë, ia leu sytë me baltë dhe i tha: "Shko e lahu në banjën Siloam (që do të thotë; I dërguari)". Ai shkoi, u la dhe, kur po kthehej, shihte.* 


*toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Shërimi i të paralizuarit!*
(Gjn 5, 1-9) 

*Pas disa kohësh ishte festa e judenjve dhe Jezusi u ngjit në Jerusalem. Në Jerusalem, te Dera e deleve, është një ndërtesë banje, që hebraisht quhet Betsata. Ajo ka pesë treme. Nën to rrinin të shtrirë shumë të sëmurë të verbër, të çalë dhe të marrë gjymtyrësh. Aty ishte një njeri që ishte i sëmurë prej tridhjetë e tetë vjet. Jezusi, kur e pa ashtu të shtrirë e kur e mori vesh se është për një kohë të gjatë në atë gjendje, i tha:


"A dëshiron të shërohesh?" 

"Zotëri  iu përgjigj i sëmuri nuk kam njeri që, kur të tundet uji, të më shtjerë në banjë e, derisa unë ulem, një tjetër zbret para meje." 

"Çohu  i tha Jezusi  merre shtrojën tënde dhe ec!" 

Ai njeri u shëndosh përnjëherë, mori shtrojën e vet dhe ecte. 

Ajo ditë ishte e shtunë..."!


toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Shërimi i dy të verbërve të Jerihonit!*
(Mt 20, 29-34) 

*Kur po dilnin nga Jerihoni, iu vunë pas shumë njerëz. Dhe ja, dy të verbër, që rrinin në skaj të rrugës, si morën vesh se po kalonte Jezusi, ia filluan të bërtasin: "Zotëri, Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për ne!" 

Populli u bërtiti të heshtnin, por ata klithën edhe më tepër: "Zotëri, Biri i Davidit, ki mëshirë për ne!" Jezusi u ndal, i thirri dhe u tha: 

"Çka kërkoni të bëj për ju?" 

Ata iu përgjigjën: 
"Zotëri, që të na çelen sytë!" 

Jezusi pati dhembshuri për ta e ua preku sytë. 

Ata menjëherë panë dhe u nisën pas tij.



toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sherimi i njeriut që kishte djallin në trup!*
(Mk 1, 23‑26) 


*Pikërisht atëherë ishte në sinagogën e tyre një njeri i pushtuar prej shpirtit të ndytë dhe bërtiti: 

"Çka ke me ne, o Jezu Nazareni? A erdhe të na shfarosësh? Unë e di kush je: Shenjti i Hyjit!" 

Jezusi iu kërcënua: 

"Hesht dhe dil prej tij!" 


Shpirti i ndytë, si e përplasi pa mëshirë dhe si lëshoi një britmë të madhe, doli prej tij. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezusi ngjall vajzen e Jairit!*
Llk, 8, 41-56


*Dhe ja, erdhi një njeri me emër Jair, që ishte kryetari i sinagogës; ai i ra ndër këmbë Jezusit dhe iu lut të shkonte në shtëpinë e tij, sepse ai kishte një vajzë të vetme rreth dymbëdhjetë vjeçe, që ishte për vdekje. Ndërsa Jezusi po shkonte atje, turma po shtyhej përreth tij.....!

..Ndërsa Jezusi vazhdonte të fliste, erdhi një nga shtëpia e kryetarit të sinagogës dhe i tha: 

``Jahir, Vajza jote vdiq, mos e shqetëso Mësuesin``. Por Jezusi, mbasi i dëgjoi këto, i tha: 

``Mos druaj; ti vetëm beso dhe ajo do të shpëtojë``. 

Si arriti në shtëpi, nuk la asnjeri të hyjë, përveç Pjetrit, Gjonit dhe Jakobit, dhe atin e nënën e vajzës. Të gjithë qanin dhe mbajtën zi. Por ai tha: 

``Mos qani; ajo nuk ka vdekur, por po fle``. 

Dhe ata e përqeshnin; duke e ditur se kishte vdekur. 

Por ai, mbasi i nxori jashtë të gjithë, e kapi për dore dhe thirri duke thënë: 

``Vajzë, çohu!``. 

Asaj iu kthye fryma e saj dhe menjëherë u çua; pastaj Jezusi urdhëroi që t`i jepnin të hante. Dhe prindërit e saj mbetën të habitur. Por Jezusi i porositi të mos i thonin kurrkujt ç`kishte ndodhur.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shërimi i dy të verbërve* 
(Mt 9, 27-31) 

*Kur Jezusi u nis prej andej, shkonin pas tij dy të verbër duke bërtitur e thoshin: 

"Ki mëshirë për ne, Biri i Davidit!"

 Kur arriti në shtëpi, të verbërit iu afruan e Jezusi u tha: 

"A besoni se mund ta bëj këtë gjë?" 

Ata iu përgjigjën: 

"Po, Zotëri!

" Atëherë ua preku sytë e tha: 

"U bëftë sipas besimit tuaj!" 

Dhe atyre iu çelën sytë. Atëherë Jezusi i urdhëroi: 

"Kini kujdes! Askush të mos e dijë!" Por ata, posa dolën, e përhapën zërin për të nëpër mbarë krahinën.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Shërimi i një shurdhamani belbacuk!* 
(Mk 7, 31-37) 

*Pastaj doli prapë nga krahina e Tirit, e nëpër Sidon, erdhi drejt detit të Galilesë në krahinat e Dekapolit. 

I sollën një shurdhaman që mezi fliste dhe iu lutën ta vërë dorën mbi të. Ai e ndau prej popullit veçmas, ia futi gishtërinjtë e vet në veshë, me pështymë të vet ia preku gjuhën, i drejtoi sytë kah qielli, psherëtiu dhe i tha: "Effatha  që do të thotë: "Çelu!" E menjëherë iu çelën veshët e iu zgjidh pengesa e gjuhës dhe foli rrjedhshëm. 

Jezusi u urdhëroi të mos i tregojnë askujt. Por, sa më tepër që ai ua ndalonte, ata aq më tepër e shpallnin. Të mrekulluar mbi çdo masë thoshin: 
"Gjithçka bëri mirë!" 

"Ky po bën të dëgjojnë të shurdhërit e të flasin memecët!"*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Shnd&#235;rrimi i ujit n&#235; ver&#235;!*
(Gjn 2, 1-11) 

*T&#235; tret&#235;n dit&#235; po b&#235;hej nj&#235; dasm&#235; n&#235; Kan&#235; t&#235; Galiles&#235;. Aty ishte edhe n&#235;na e Jezusit. N&#235; dasm&#235; ftuan edhe Jezusin e nx&#235;n&#235;sit e tij. Kur u mbaroi vera, n&#235;na e Jezusit i tha: 

"Nuk kan&#235; m&#235; ver&#235;!" 

Jezusi i tha: 

"Moj burrnesh&#235;, a &#235;sht&#235; pun&#235; p&#235;r ne? Ende nuk erdhi koha ime!" 

N&#235;na e tij u tha sh&#235;rbyesve: 

"B&#235;ni gjith&#231;ka t’ju thot&#235;!" 

Ishin aty t&#235; v&#235;na gjasht&#235; en&#235; guri q&#235; sh&#235;rbenin p&#235;r larje t&#235; r&#235;ndomta t&#235; judenjve. Secila zinte dy apo tri mas&#235;. Jezusi u tha sh&#235;rbyesve: 

"Mbushni en&#235;t me uj&#235;!" 

Ata i mbush&#235;n deri n&#235; gryk&#235;. 

"Merrini tani  u tha at&#235;her&#235;  e &#231;ojani kryetarit t&#235; tryez&#235;s." 

Ata ia &#231;uan. Kur kryetari i tryez&#235;s e k&#235;rkoi ujin e kthyer n&#235; ver&#235;  e nuk e dinte nga vinte  sh&#235;rbyesit, q&#235; e kishin mbushur ujin, e dinin  kryetari i tryez&#235;s e thirri dh&#235;ndrin dhe i tha: 

"&#199;do njeri m&#235; par&#235; v&#235; n&#235; tryez&#235; ver&#235;n e mir&#235; e, kur t’i nxeh&#235; pija, sjell ver&#235; m&#235; t&#235; keqe. Ti e paske ruajtur ver&#235;n e mir&#235; deri tani!" 

Kjo qe mrekullia e par&#235; e Jezusit, t&#235; cil&#235;n e b&#235;ri n&#235; Kan&#235; t&#235; Galiles&#235;; e d&#235;ftoi lavdin&#235; e vet dhe nx&#235;n&#235;sit e tij besuan n&#235; t&#235;.* 

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shërimi i të djallosurit të verbër dhe memec!*
(Mt 12, 22-25) 


*Atëherë i sollën një të djallosur që ishte i verbër e memec. 

Jezusi e shëroi, kështu që memeci mundi të flasë e të shohë!

Mbarë populli mbeti i habitur e thoshte: 

"A mos është ky Biri i Davidit?" 

Por farisenjtë, kur dëgjuan, thanë: 

"Ky nuk i dëbon djajtë vetë, por i ndihmon Beelzebuli, kryetari i djajve."

 Jezusi, duke i ditur mendimet e tyre, u tha: 

"Çdo mbretëri, e ndarë në vetvete, do të mbarojë dhe, ska qytet as shtëpi, të ndarë në vetvete, që mund të qëndrojë.*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezusi ecën mbi ujë!* 
(Mt 14, 22-23) 

*Pastaj aty për aty Jezusi i urdhëroi nxënësit të hyjnë në barkë e të kalojnë para tij në anën tjetër derisa ai ta shpërndante popullin. Jezusi, si e nisi popullin, u ngjit vetëm në mal për tu lutur. 

Ishte bërë natë e ai ende gjendej aty vetëm. 

Barka, që tash ishte shumë stadje lagë tokës, përplasej prej valësh, sepse frynte era kundërt. 

Në rojen e katërt të natës erdhi Jezusi tek ata duke ecur përmbi det. Kur nxënësit e hetuan duke ecur permbi det, u frikësuan e than: 

"Diçka po na shtiret!" e prej frikës bertiten. 

Por menjëher Jezusi u tha: "Zemër ja unë, mos keni frikë!" 

Pjetri u pergjigj: " Zotëri nëse je ti; më urdhëro të vij te ti përmbi ujë!"

"Eja!" i tha, Jezusi.

Atëher Pjetri zbriti nga barka e po ecte nepër ujë për të shkuar te Jezusi. Porse, kur e pa eren e fortë u frikësua, filloj të humbaste në ujë edhe bërtiti: 

"Më shpeto o Zot!" 

Jezusi përnjëher shtrini doren, e kapi dhe i tha:

"Fe pakët! Përse dyshove!"

Kur hynë në barkë, pushoj era. Ata që ishin në barkë u përkulen me nderim para tij dhe than:

"Me të vërtetë je Biri i Hyjit!".*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kthimi ne jete i djaloshit nga Naini!*
(Lk 7, 11-15) 

*Pastaj Jezusi u nis për në qytetin që quhet Nain. Me të shkonin nxënsit e tij dhe turmë e madhe e popullit. Kur iu afrua dyerve të qytetit, po sillnin përjashta qytetit një të vdekur  djalin e vetëm të nënës e kjo ishte e vejë. E përcillnin shumë banorë të qytetit. 

Kur e pa Jezusi, pati dhembshuri për të dhe i tha: 

"Mos qaj" 

U afrua, preku vigun ata që e mbartnin, u ndalën. Ai tha: 

"Djalosh, ty po të them: çohu!" 

I vdekuri u çua dhe nisi të flasë. 

Jezusi ia dha sëmës.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Fiku i mallkuar!* 
(Mt 21, 18-22) 

*E në mëngjes, kur po kthehej në qytet, pati uri. Afër rrugës pa një fik dhe iu afrua, porse, pasi në të nuk gjeti tjetër përveç gjetheve, i tha: "Kokërr më prej teje kurrë e për këtë jetë mos u lidhtë!" Dhe menjëherë fiku u tha. 

Nxënësit, kur e panë këtë gjë, u habitën e thanë: 

"Si mundi të thahej menjëherë fiku?!" 

Jezusi u përgjigj: 

"Për të vërtetë po ju them: në paçit fe dhe në mos dyshofshit, do të bëni jo vetëm sa iu bë fikut, por edhe nëse i thoni këtij mali: çohu e hidhu në det, do të bëhet ashtu. Dhe nëse besoni, do të fitoni gjithçka të kërkoni me lutje."* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezusi shëron të verbërin e lindur i verbër!*
(Gjn 9, 6-7) 

*Si tha kështu, pështyu në dhe, bëri baltë me pështymë, ia leu sytë me baltë dhe i tha: "Shko e lahu në banjën Siloam (që do të thotë; I dërguari)". 

Ai shkoi, u la dhe, kur po kthehej, shihte.* 


vazhdon-->

----------

